# Weight Loss and exercise



## fancicoffee13 (Nov 18, 2019)

I just had a total knee replacement 3 months ago.  I am doing very well and back on the exercise bike and treadmill!  I believe that exercise is vital to the body as well as the weight loss.  I have struggled this past year and have gained about 10 pounds.  I went on no carb or sugar diet,  lost nothing.  So, after the holidays, I plan on exercising and going on some diet to lose weight.  I know that just doing a diet won't benefit on the scales.  So, if you have any information, feel free to help me.  I am a healthy 65+ female, no diabetes or anything else.


----------



## Keesha (Nov 18, 2019)

Hi fancicoffee,
There’s nothing better for losing weight than making  healthier food choices and exercise so it’s great that you decided to add the exercise into the plan.

I’ve read all your posts while you struggled with doing the intermittent fasting. It was clear you weren’t understanding it.

I also know that you specifically want to reach a certain weight after losing 10 pounds but if you are going to start exercising then I suggest you go by how your clothes fit and how you feel.

Once you start exercising you will gain muscle tone which weighs more so it’s possible for you to lose fat and get smaller but gain weight.

I guess what I’m saying is not to be so concerned with the numbers on the scale. Once you start exercising and getting in better shape hopefully your perception with shift some.


----------



## Catlady (Nov 18, 2019)

@fancicoffee13 =  Sorry to hear you're giving up on the time-restricted diet.  I know it's hard to do when you get hungry, my worst time is in the afternoon waiting for that 5pm magic hour.  When I take a nap in the afternoon that helps the time go faster.  Right now I'm at a plateau, not losing much if anything, but I know I need to be patient with plateaus.  This is the best diet for ''me'', so I'm staying with it.  Wish you the best, hope you find the diet you can keep for life.

What Keesha said about exercise is true, exercise will tone you and make you look good.  Try to add some weights exercise to your cardio exercise.  Eat less carbs and lots of veggies, that should help a lot.  And you're wise to start after the holidays, starting now is twice as hard to keep up a new diet.   Well, good luck with any new diet.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Nov 19, 2019)

PVC said:


> @fancicoffee13 =  Sorry to hear you're giving up on the time-restricted diet.  I know it's hard to do when you get hungry, my worst time is in the afternoon waiting for that 5pm magic hour.  When I take a nap in the afternoon that helps the time go faster.  Right now I'm at a plateau, not losing much if anything, but I know I need to be patient with plateaus.  This is the best diet for ''me'', so I'm staying with it.  Wish you the best, hope you find the diet you can keep for life.
> 
> What Keesha said about exercise is true, exercise will tone you and make you look good.  Try to add some weights exercise to your cardio exercise.  Eat less carbs and lots of veggies, that should help a lot.  And you're wise to start after the holidays, starting now is twice as hard to keep up a new diet.   Well, good luck with any new diet.


Well, I haven't totally given up.  Just here before and during the holidays is a bad time.  I have tried another forum here and hope to hear more good news about dieting.  Thank you for the information.  I was eating carbs and whatever.  So, next time, maybe more sensible eating.


----------



## Keesha (Nov 19, 2019)

You’re welcome.


----------



## win231 (Nov 19, 2019)

Weight loss is 90% food choices & only 10% exercise.  A "diet" is a temporary solution to a permanent problem; that's why they don't work in the long term.  Limiting processed foods & increasing whole foods is what works.
A "processed" food is any food with a long list of ingredients & frequently comes in a box or bag - bread, pasta, anything made with flour or processed sugar - soda, chips, etc.  Also known as "Processed Carbs." 
A whole food is an unmodified/adulterated food that had little or nothing done to it & comes with a very short ingredient list (or no ingredient list).  Raw fruit, vegetables, beans, nuts etc.  Whole foods are also naturally low in calories, so portion control is not a factor.


----------



## Keesha (Nov 19, 2019)

Good luck win.


----------

